# The Mentalist "Red Sky in the Morning" 5/20/10



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great episode.

I was getting the feeling all through the episode that Kristina was either an associate of Red John, or actually Red John. When she pulled the trick with the waiter, I was sure it must have been pre-arranged, but when Patrick did not call her on it, I was confused. 

I don't think Kristina could have slipped away to kill the interviewer, and the voice of the person at the end did not seem like it could possibly be her disguised voice, so I do not think she is Red John. The "roll tide" comment at the end made me think of the waiter, but the waiter was much too large to be the person at the end. So I don't understand the significance of (I assume) Red John saying "roll tide", unless it was just to indicate that both Kristina and the waiter are his associates.

Any guesses on the significance of Red John quoting William Blake? Who is the tiger? Red John, Patrick, someone else?

I could not figure out what Patrick's feelings were about Kristina. It seems odd that he would be attracted to her, since he knows she is a big faker and he hates that sort of thing, so I was thinking that he suspected she was playing him, or even suspected her association with Red John. But when he ran into the bathroom and fingered his ring, it seemed like he was reacting to being on a real date for which he was not yet ready. So maybe he did not suspect her. If he did not suspect her, then he is really losing his touch, since the scene with the waiter was obviously a set up.

What is the significance of the episode title? Was there a tie-in to the episode that I missed? Or is it just the sailor's warning that a storm is coming?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched this and was a bit confused. By the end, I was wondering if Christina was Red John....she could have been the voice in the mask - deepening her voice. I wasn't sure, but it certainly crossed my mind.

I can't figure out the Christina/Patrick romancey sort of thing. I don't like it - because he has the contempt for what she does. Her whole bit about going on the air and Patrick worried that now Red John was coming for her and then, it was the interviewer that got killed....had me going in a circle. 

I must say, from moment one, I knew the two college kids were going to be involved. One thing was when Patrick looked at the bodies and said "no red john" and they are talking to them, well in tv that means something.


----------



## Mr. Belboz (Dec 3, 1999)

My theory on who red john is.....

I think it was the CSI type guy he talked to at the first crime scene of the college girl. They seemed to make a point having that conversation between him and Patrick that served little point. His voice seemed similar to the one that red john had when he confronted Patrick at the end. It wasn't a deep scary voice like you would expect the killer to have on these type shows. 

That guy would make sense because in the past red john has shown the ability to monitor CBI's systems (last season). So it seemed likely it was an inside job. Originally I had thought it might have been their original CBI boss, but he has disappeared this season.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Mr. Belboz said:


> My theory on who red john is.....
> 
> I think it was the CSI type guy he talked to at the first crime scene of the college girl. They seemed to make a point having that conversation between him and Patrick that served little point. His voice seemed similar to the one that red john had when he confronted Patrick at the end. It wasn't a deep scary voice like you would expect the killer to have on these type shows.
> 
> That guy would make sense because in the past red john has shown the ability to monitor CBI's systems (last season). So it seemed likely it was an inside job. Originally I had thought it might have been their original CBI boss, but he has disappeared this season.


Have to agree with you here - that was too much of an interaction between Jane and a miscellaneous CSI tech who was way too caustic.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

I think this CSI-type guy was in the pilot episode too. There Jane made him look stupid when he claimed that murder was Red John's work as well. This explains the resentment he had towards Jane. That said, it does not eliminate him as a Red John suspect.

Jack Plotnick played Brett Partridge in both and they were his only appearances on "The Mentalist."


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I think this CSI-type guy was in the pilot episode too. There Jane made him look stupid when he claimed that murder was Red John's work as well. This explains the resentment he had towards Jane. That said, it does not eliminate him as a Red John suspect.
> 
> Jack Plotnick played Brett Partridge in both and they were his only appearances on "The Mentalist."


Very nice catch. Gonna have to go watch the pilot again.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I think this CSI-type guy was in the pilot episode too. There Jane made him look stupid when he claimed that murder was Red John's work as well. This explains the resentment he had towards Jane. That said, it does not eliminate him as a Red John suspect.
> 
> Jack Plotnick played Brett Partridge in both and they were his only appearances on "The Mentalist."


I saw some speculation from people who point out that William Blake painted "A Brace of Partridge", and that is why Red John quoted the William Blake poem to Patrick. But even if that is the reason, it does not prove that Partridge is Red John. Partridge could be another associate of Red John.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

The interviewer calld Red John something like an animal, or beast, and Kristina corrected her, calling him a flawed man capable of redemption. I think Red John killed the interviewer for the insult, but has not killed Kristina, because of her reaction to the comment.

Red John is supposed to be very nice and charismatic. The CSI-type guy would not have been able to made converts like Bosco's office manager, or that sheriff that was clearly being mentally dominated by Red John. Was the guy who poisioned the office manager supposed to be Red John, or just another lackey? I thought we saw that guy, or am I mistaken.


----------



## Inspire (May 22, 2010)

i think this episode blatantly gave away red john with the long weird conversation with character Brett Partridge and hearing Red Johns voice at the end they both have a mild lisp, and is a little effeminate. Also Brett hada very distinctive nose and the mask nose was a focal of the mask. The smallish head of Red John struck me too and is approx. the size of Brett's. I also noticed the red john gloves had long thin fingers. And Bretts fingers are long and tin. Height was the other similar trait between the two. The way they both swing their legs when they are walking a short distance was a small thing i compared too but there wasnt enough walking to compare. Then the poem name brought up in this thread convinces me more. 

Then the fact they wrote him into another part where red john is discussed or the focus of interaction gives it away his character is more important than he seems.I bet hes in the next red john episode next season.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Mr. Belboz said:


> My theory on who red john is.....
> 
> I think it was the CSI type guy he talked to at the first crime scene of the college girl. They seemed to make a point having that conversation between him and Patrick that served little point. His voice seemed similar to the one that red john had when he confronted Patrick at the end. It wasn't a deep scary voice like you would expect the killer to have on these type shows.
> 
> That guy would make sense because in the past red john has shown the ability to monitor CBI's systems (last season). So it seemed likely it was an inside job. Originally I had thought it might have been their original CBI boss, but he has disappeared this season.


I too think the CSI guy was the guy in the mask at the end. Same voice, and blatant addition to the story line at the first crime scene of the episode.


----------



## luvmyhd (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm totally tired of the entire red john thing. Time to move on.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

luvmyhd said:


> I'm totally tired of the entire red john thing. Time to move on.


wat?


----------



## Inspire (May 22, 2010)

luvmyhd said:


> I'm totally tired of the entire red john thing. Time to move on.


i enjoy the red john storyline in general but I do think they need to make it more exciting again. Honestly thie finales whole copycat plot was boring. The finale needed to be all about red john being crazy sociopath.


----------



## berecca6863 (May 23, 2010)

My teenage son thinks that Patrick & Red John may be the same person. He is thinking back to a Johnny Depp movie.

I would hope that would not be the case but Patrick as some psychopath would be an Interesting twist if there ever is a series finale.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

berecca6863 said:


> My teenage son thinks that Patrick & Red John may be the same person. He is thinking back to a Johnny Depp movie.
> 
> I would hope that would not be the case but Patrick as some psychopath would be an Interesting twist if there ever is a series finale.


How does he account for what happened at the end of this episode?

If Patrick killed those people, how did he do it? He'd need to get loose while sitting right in front of the weird guy, then get a gun and start shooting people. Maybe Patrick could manage the escape from the chair, but I cannot believe he could get the gun.

Or I suppose you could say Patrick imagined the entire capture, and what really happened was he snuck into the building with a gun and just shot them all. If that turns out to be the case, it will be a big disappointment. I don't think Red John is so insane that he hallucinates elaborate scenarios like that. I think he is a very smart, extremely charming psychopath who knows exactly what he is doing and gets his kicks out of killing whoever he wants while making the cops and Patrick look incompetent.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Red John is not Patrick.

Red John is Patrick's long-lost twin brother, Dickens. 

That's right. Dickens Jane. Driven insane by his parents' cruel whimsy when they named him.


----------



## berecca6863 (May 23, 2010)

Ever seen "Secret Window"? Keep in mind, my son is 14.



john4200 said:


> How does he account for what happened at the end of this episode?
> 
> If Patrick killed those people, how did he do it? He'd need to get loose while sitting right in front of the weird guy, then get a gun and start shooting people. Maybe Patrick could manage the escape from the chair, but I cannot believe he could get the gun.
> 
> Or I suppose you could say Patrick imagined the entire capture, and what really happened was he snuck into the building with a gun and just shot them all. If that turns out to be the case, it will be a big disappointment. I don't think Red John is so insane that he hallucinates elaborate scenarios like that. I think he is a very smart, extremely charming psychopath who knows exactly what he is doing and gets his kicks out of killing whoever he wants while making the cops and Patrick look incompetent.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Red John is starting to seem similar to Jack in The Profiler.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> Red John is starting to seem similar to Jack in The Profiler.


Is that like Jack-in-the-Box?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

berecca6863 said:


> Ever seen "Secret Window"? Keep in mind, my son is 14.


I thought you posted it because you wanted to discuss his theory. Sorry if that was not the case.

No, I haven't seen Secret Window, but I know the gist of it. I think I addressed that possibility in my post.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

john4200 said:


> I thought you posted it because you wanted to discuss his theory. Sorry if that was not the case.
> 
> No, I haven't seen Secret Window, but I know the gist of it. I think I addressed that possibility in my post.


Seeing them both together does not automatically eliminate the possibility of them being the same person. Fight Club anyone?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

sean67854 said:


> Seeing them both together does not automatically eliminate the possibility of them being the same person. Fight Club anyone?


Red John shot the kid whose mother was kidnapped in the leg. He let him live.

You'd think if Jane was Red John that kid would have been screaming to high heaven that Jane was bat crap crazy once the CBI arrived.

Jane as Red John just doesn't hold water IMO. I would be sorely disappointed if it were to turn out that way in the end.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> Red John shot the kid whose mother was kidnapped in the leg. He let him live.
> 
> You'd think if Jane was Red John that kid would have been screaming to high heaven that Jane was bat crap crazy once the CBI arrived.
> 
> Jane as Red John just doesn't hold water IMO. I would be sorely disappointed if it were to turn out that way in the end.


I don't think it's Jane either, I was just providing a little defense. Up until Mr. Mask (whom we are supposed to believe is Red John, but somehow I doubt it) talked right in Jane's face I thought the voice was exactly like the psychic lady's, and I thought the body frame was very feminine.

However I'm now certain that it wasn't her for a couple of reasons.
1. the voice didn't match up when they were close to Jane
2. Jane would have recognized her instantly from her eyes when she was that close. Unless they are taking all the character building they've done on him with regard to noticing things and reading people and throw it out the window.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

TampaThunder said:


> Have to agree with you here - that was too much of an interaction between Jane and a miscellaneous CSI tech who was way too caustic.


The fact they keep referring to him as "Dexter" in the script is kind of a giveaway also.


----------



## boweenagirl (Sep 19, 2010)

berecca6863 said:


> My teenage son thinks that Patrick & Red John may be the same person. He is thinking back to a Johnny Depp movie.
> 
> I would hope that would not be the case but Patrick as some psychopath would be an Interesting twist if there ever is a series finale.


I am inclined to agree with your teenage son. I also think it is possible for Red John and Patrick Jane be the same person.


----------



## boweenagirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I am also inclined to believe that Christina was trying to let him know she knew he (Patrick Jane) was Red John with her final words to him as the disguised rescuer of Patrick Jane. (Christina because she believes he is worthy of redemption and can change.) 

If you look at the painting of the Brace of the Partridge, there are two identical birds. "brace" can mean identical. I also like the theory that Red John could be a twin fraternal (if a female) or identical (if a male) of Christina or Patrick for that matter.


----------

